# Para que sirve cada cosa ?



## ithaca23 (Mar 30, 2010)

Como estan amigos, en la escuela me dan este circuito, el enunciado es el siguiente:

- Sensor de Temperatura con NTC (Termistor)

a) Si la temperatura es menor a 50ºC, encender un led verde.
b) Si la temperatura es mayor a 50ºC, encender un led rojo.

Bien, el circuito lo realizo el profesor y quedó asi: (Lo pase de la hoja al Circuitmaker2000)

​
El prof dio una explicacion rápida. Pone un puente de Wheatstone, un Amplif. Operacional y lso leds con su correspondiente resistencia.

Bien, la duda surge en como funciona este circuito y para que o que funcion cumple cada cosa. Basicamente, lo que no entiendo, es porque se usa el operacional, que pasaría si no lo uso ? Por que pone un puente de Wheatstone ? etc...

Me podrían explicar paso a paso, el recorrido de la corriente y que va pasando a medida que actuan los componentes ? 

Un Saludo !!

P.D: Los valores son inventados, es que el programa no me deja no asignarles un valor.


----------



## gca (Mar 30, 2010)

Primero y principal averigua que funcion cumple cada componente (para que sirven el amp operacional, las resistencias y el NTC (en el foro hay info)) luego mira el circuito y sale sola la respuesta.
 Una ves que hagas eso decinos si tenes dudas.

Saludos


----------



## MGustavo (Mar 30, 2010)

Si querés comprender como funciona, lee primero que es un amplificador operacional (Alguna definición breve), y las distintas configuraciones que se pueden formar con el mismo y un par de componentes (Resistencias principalmente).

El circuito que planteas usa una configuración muy simple (COMPARADOR).

No te voy a explicar lo demás, porque no tiene sentido, tendría que hablar del operacional, que es lo que te recomendé para leer.

Y para ver el sentido de las corrientes, usa el LiveWire (Que es un simulador de circuitos muy simple) y podes observar el sentido de las corrientes (También tienes Proteus).

Y si buscas, hay varios videos de cómo funciona un operacional en la WEB.

Saludos!


----------



## DJ DRACO (Mar 30, 2010)

Es mas que simple..igualmente no te voy a explicar por donde circula la corriente.

basicamente es un termometro o termostato...

la idea es la siguiente:

El termistor varia su resistividad en funcion de la temperatura incidente sobre él, para eso debes buscar la curva de cambio.
El termistor forma parte del puente Wheatstone, y el puente se encarga de convertir ese cambio de resistividad en una variación de corriente (por lo general se calibra de 4-20mA).
Esa señal entra en el operacional el cual funciona como comparador de corrientes y lo que hace es ir comparando esa corriente de entrada con una tension de referencia...para saber si esta por encima o por debajo de la temperatura necesaria.

saludos.


----------



## ithaca23 (Mar 30, 2010)

Gracias por sus respuestas... Sé lo que es un amplif. operacional y sé que puede ser un comparador, inversor, no inversor, etc... Lo que no entiendo es por ejemplo: Siguiendo el sentido de la corriente:

Sale de +V, pasaría por el puente de wheatstone y luega entra al operacional... Supongamos que la Tº es menor a 50ºC, entonces el diodo que debe encender (el verde) quedaría en contra de la corriente, es decir que no prende. Se entiende ?


----------



## Hammer Facer (Mar 30, 2010)

Si es menor a  50ºC, el comparador entregará a su salida un nivel bajo de voltaje, por lo que no se polarizará el led rojo, pero si el verde (recuerda que la corriente de la salida de un AO puede circular en cualquier dirección... y en este caso, prácticamente funcionará como masa del led verde)... Es algo como eso.


----------



## MGustavo (Mar 30, 2010)

Te adjunto la imagen de lo que te mencionó el colega *Hammer Facer*.

Saludos!


----------



## ithaca23 (Mar 31, 2010)

Ahi me va quedando más claro... osea que la salida del operacional cuando T < 50ºC tiende a 0 y hace de masa, y supongo que cuando la temperatura es mayor a 50ºC, la tensión de salida del operacional es suficiente como para polarizar el led rojo e irse a masa...

Bien, una duda menos... Ahora, que funcion cumple el puente de wheatstone (sé lo que es), pero no entiendo como se utiliza es decir, el puente se usa para medir resistencias, pero en este caso como hace para tomar el valor de NTC y llevarlo al amp operacional ?

Saludos y gracias por sus respuestas


----------



## MGustavo (Mar 31, 2010)

Lee bien la definición, y como es el procedimiento o análisis que se realiza para medir la resistencia, y vas a entender.

PD: Sabes lo que es, pero no como funciona. Ahí te paso un link. 

http://www.unicrom.com/Tut_puente_wheatestone.asp

Ya con lo que te comentaron los compañeros del foro creo que puedes entender el circuito. Un consejo, es que leas con más atención, busca en libros, o en la WEB (Que hay mucha información). Si comprendes como funciona el A.O., puente de Wheatstone y Ley de Ohm no hay más que decir..

Saludos!


----------



## Weisted (Mar 31, 2010)

Jajaja es facil amigo, el circuito es un comparador, el termistor cambia su resistencia con el calor  ya te conteste todo ajjaaj


----------



## ithaca23 (Abr 1, 2010)

Bien, segui sus consejos y me puse a leer y leer 

Esto es lo que deduzco...

El valor de tension que entra a la entrada INVERSORA es fijo, no cambia pues las resistencias son fijas, en este ejemplo la tension de entrada seria 5 V

Luego, el NTC (termistor) varia su resistencia en funcion de la Temperatura (A mayor T, menor R), pero ahi es donde me surge la duda...

Lei que para medir resistencias con el puente de wheatstone, variamos una R para que la resistencia a medir quede igual a la r que variamos (Nos damos cuenta porque en los puntos A y B del puente, la I=0). Correcto, pero en este caso el NTC varia y que hacemos con la R variable ? Se debe ir cambiando su valor a medida que cambia el NTC ? No lo creo, sino habria que estar todo el tiempo controlando el circuito...

Solo me resta despejarme esa duda, despues (creo) entiendo todo...

Como dije antes, el valor en la entrada no inversora es siempre fijo, y el que entra en la no inversora varia segun la temperatura, el operacional compara los dos valores de entrada y luego segun que valor de temperatura resulta, hace de masa al led verde o polariza al led rojo...

Espero que me sigan ayudando, me estan quedando muy claras las cosas gracias a uds... Saludos !


----------



## Cacho (Abr 1, 2010)

Vas bien, sólo que te estás complicando la vida innecesariamente.

En la entrada inversora tenés una tensión fija (V/2) y eso no cambia nunca.
En la no inversora tenés la tensión del divisor que forman el NTC y el pote.
Y lo último importante a tener en cuenta es que el AO está trabajando sin realimentación (lazo abierto) o sea que trabaja con la máxima ganancia (no será infinita, pero es altísima).

Hasta ahí nada raro. La cosa es que a medida que sube la temperatura el NTC disminuye su resistencia y por ende sube la tensión que aparece en la no inversora. Mientras la tensión en la no inversora sea menor a la que aparece en la inversora (V/2), la salida se queda en el nivel de tierra (el más bajo que puede tomar). En cuanto supera el nivel de V/2, la salida pasa al nivel más alto que puede tomar.
Un comparador.

Ahora poné tierra o +V entre los dos LEDs y verás que se prende uno u otro según sea el caso 
Ya está.

Saludos

Ah, me olvidaba: Preset te sirve para regular la temperatura a la que cambia de estado el operacional: Cambia los valores de tensión que ve la no inversora.


----------



## ithaca23 (Abr 1, 2010)

Cacho, me despejaste de toda duda.. . Una explicación bastante entendible, de verdad te felicito. Supongo que con el término "Preset" que mencionaste en tu posdata te referís a la R variable. Digamos que sirve para ajustar en que temperatura cambia de estado el operacional. Perfecto

Muchas gracias a ti y a todos por su explicación, pero esto no se queda aquí 

Ahora al mismo circuito me piden agregar que cuando la temperatura pase de los 70ºC, además encienda un ventilador... Cuando pueda les cuelgo el circuito (aunque imagino que ya lo saben), para que me ayuden con un par de cositas mas  

Saludos


----------



## Cacho (Abr 1, 2010)

ithaca23 dijo:


> Supongo que con el término "Preset" que mencionaste en tu posdata te referís a la R variable.


Ooops... Se me enroscó un poco la última parte...
Sí, hablaba de la resistencia variable y debería haber puesto:



> El preset te sirve para regular la temperatura a la que cambia de estado el operacional: Cambia los valores de tensión que ve la no inversora.



Ahora sí.

De nada y un saludo.


----------



## ithaca23 (Abr 1, 2010)

Al circuito anterior, agregar:

- Si la temperatura es mayor a 70ºC, encender un ventilador.

​
Bueno, aqui está el circuito. A priori, similar al anterior. Un comparador que hace prender al led rojo si la resistencia del NTC disminuye por acción del calor. 

Bien, ahora, el otro operacional manda una señal a la base del transistor. El emisor va a tierra y el colector tiene un relé en serie con el ventilador y un diodo en paralelo.

Aqui van mis dudas:

1) Antes había dos resistencias fijas, ahora hay tres, y todas con distinto valor. (Los valores los copié tal cual me los dieron). Que función cumpliría la R2.

2) Qué función cumple en este caso el transistor, que pasaría si conecto la salida del operacional directamente al relé y el diodo. 

3) El diodo que va en paralelo con el relé, me han dicho que es un diodo de PROTECCION. Ahora bien, como funciona en este caso.

Aclaro, antes que nada, que sé lo que es un transistor y un diodo, solo me resta saber como se acoplan a este circuito, es decir que función cumplen.

Un Saludo electrónicos !!


----------



## MGustavo (Abr 1, 2010)

*ithaca23*: En la *etapa de entrada*, ahora tenemos 3 resistencias, puesto que debemos tener un valor de referencia para ambos operacionales. Si no estuviera R1, como conectaríamos al nuevo operacional? Nos quedaría conectado a VCC.

Entonces, R2 establece la referencia en el A.O. (Amplificador Operacional) superior, y R3 establece la referencia en el A.O. inferior (Referencia de tensión).

Resumiendo, Ley de Ohm: Obtén la corriente total que pasa por R1, R2 y R3, calcula las caídas de tensión en cada una, y te vas a dar cuenta.

Observando la *etapa de salida*, tenemos un transistor que funciona en corte y saturación, manejado por A.O. superior (Que funciona exactamente como el A.O. inferior). El transistor conecta o desconecta el relé.

El relé, en el circuito de entrada tiene una bobina, que al circular corriente por la misma, conecta o desconecta un interruptor de salida. Entonces, según el transistor esté en corte o saturación, circulará o no corriente.

El diodo es porque en el instante que conectamos (o desconectamos) la bobina a tensión (instante muy próximo, luego se estabiliza), se genera tensión inversa por la propiedad inductiva de los inductores.

*Circuitos*:

http://perso.wanadoo.es/luis_ju/edigital/qnpn_pnp.html

*PD*: La corriente de colector sólo se regula por la corriente de base (RB), no por la resistencia de colector (RC).

Saludos!


----------



## victor78 (Abr 1, 2010)

Hola. Solo observa que en realidad el circuito no cambio para nada solo se aumento un AO mas y con este un circuitito que funciona con los mismos conceptos observa que 2.8+1.9=4.7. (divisor de tension). Ahora te toca a ti suerte.


----------



## ithaca23 (Abr 1, 2010)

Gracias por sus respuestas... !

Osea que la unica función que cumple el transistor es la de dejar pasar o no dependiendo si esta en corte o en saturación...

Ahora bien, jugando un poco con los valores... Por qué r1 y r2 valen 2.8 y 1.9 respectivamente ? Segun Victor la suma da 4.7, eso lo noté, pero entocnes sería lo mismo poner una de 3 y otra de 1.7, o una de 2.5 y otra de 2.2... etc. manteniendo la suma?

Saludos


----------



## Cacho (Abr 1, 2010)

-Fijate qué corriente va a circular por la serie de resistencias R1-R2-R3 (llamá a Ohm si no te sale).

-Con la corriente calculada, calculás qué tensión tendrás en la pata inversora de cada operacional (volvé a llamar a Ohm, que atiende el teléfono siempre).

-Ahora pensá el porqué de esos valores, a ver si les encontrás sentido.

-Posteá las conclusiones 

Saludos


----------



## ithaca23 (Abr 1, 2010)

Bien, vamos a las cuentas

10 V = - (2.8 + 1.9 + 4.7) * I donde I = 10 V / 9.4 K --> *I = 1.06 mA*

Calculamos las caidas de tensión en R1 y R2:

R1 * I = *2.97 V*
R2 * I = *2.01 V*

Sinceramente Cacho, no me doy cuenta


----------



## Cacho (Abr 2, 2010)

Permitime redondear, que total vamos por el concepto, no por el cálculo fino.

En R1 caen 3V => En la inversora de OP70 hay 7V => Su salida de pasa a alto cuando...

En R2 caen 2V más => En la inversora de OP50 hay 5V => La salida pasa a alto cuando...

Tener en cuenta cómo trabaja el NTC (a mayor temperatura, menor resistencia)

¿Ahora sí?


----------



## ithaca23 (Abr 2, 2010)

mmm... Querrás decir que 1 V = 10ºC ??


----------



## Cacho (Abr 2, 2010)

Esa es la variación que tendrás que lograr para que se activen lo operacionales como se debe. 

El punto que estaba tratando yo es simplemente mostrar cómo esas resistencias te crean la referencia para que se active a los 50ºC o a los 70ºC.
Para eso están.

A medida que sube la temperatura, baja la resistencia del NTC. Eso hace que suba la tensión en la no inversora y al superar los 5V cambia la salida del primer operacional. Sigue subiendo la temperatura y con ella la tensión en las entradas y al llegar a los 7V cambia la salida del segundo operacional, se satura el transistor y arranca el ventilador.

Saludos


----------



## ithaca23 (Abr 2, 2010)

Ok Cacho, ahi me va cerrando. Lo que me cuesta un poco comprender es el transistor. Osea, solo trabaja saturado o no saturado. Osea que vendria a ser una especie de interruptor. Pero entonces para que está el relé ?


----------



## Cacho (Abr 2, 2010)

ithaca23 dijo:


> ...Pero entonces para que está el relé ?


¿Porque es un ventilador industrial el que se enciende?

Más probablemente para que el operacional no vea mucho consumo. En saturación se considera que la ganancia es de 10, así que con un ventiladorcito común (unos 120mA) la Ib del transistor podría estar en el orden de los 12mA. Eso es bastante para un operacional.
En un relé tenés corrientes del orden de los 30mA, con lo que Ib se cae a 3mA. Mucho más lindo para el operacional.

La otra opción es usar un par de transistores para lograr menor corriente y evitar el relé.

Saludos


----------



## ithaca23 (Abr 2, 2010)

No especifica que ventilador es, pero no creo que sea industrial. Ponele que sea lo que decis, que el relé trabaje con 3mA, cuando prende el ventilador sigue con 3ma ? Entonces el ventilador casi no prende (si es de 120mA)

Saludos


----------



## gca (Abr 2, 2010)

Esos 3ma usaria la base del trasansistor para saturarce (porque colector-emisor solo circulan los 30ma que necesita el rele) , el rele consume 30ma para funcionar y mandar los 120ma al ventilador. Si usas solo el transistor necesitaria pedirles mas ma al operacional para saturarlo y que flullan 120ma de colector-emisor pero estarias exigiendo al operacional por eso se usa el rele u otro transistor en darlington.

Saludos


----------



## ithaca23 (Abr 2, 2010)

Ah ok, entonce sel relé vendría a ser una especie de amplificador de corriente ?

Y como conectaría dos transistores, como dijo Cacho, para evitar el uso de un relé ?

Saludos


----------



## gca (Abr 2, 2010)

Claro aca te dejo una posible coneccion.


----------



## sento87 (Abr 3, 2010)

Entonces con esto de los 2 transistores lo que se consigue es que si la ganancia era de 10 como decían antes, si el consumo era de 120mA por la base de transistor de la derecha pasarán 12mA y por la base de el de la izquierda pasarán 1.2mA ¿No?

Este post he de reconocer que me ha ayudado mucho.
Un saludo y seguir así!

Pd. Viendo ambos yo pondría el Relé es más polivalente, por si en un futuro se quiere poner un ventilador de más potencia u otra cosa que no sea un ventilador... incluso para activar un contactor para uno industrial. (Es mi opinión de novato)


----------



## gca (Abr 3, 2010)

Claro el rele te permite poner aparatos de mayor potencia y con mas simplicidad.

Cree que todos aprendemos mucho de este gran foro.
Saludos


----------



## Cacho (Abr 3, 2010)

sento87 dijo:


> Entonces con esto de los 2 transistores lo que se consigue es que si la ganancia era de 10 como decían antes, si el consumo era de 120mA por la base de transistor de la derecha pasarán 12mA y por la base de el de la izquierda pasarán 1.2mA ¿No?


No 
La deducción que hiciste fue buena, pero si te fijás, el primer transistor del Darlington no está trabajando en corte/saturación. Ese tiene la ganancia "nominal", la del datasheet (digamos que será 200, por poner un número).
El segundo sí tendrá la ganancia más baja (o mejor dicho, habrá que considerar que tiene la ganancia más baja), o sea, los 10 de los que hablábamos.
El conjunto tiene entonces una ganancia de 2000 y para accionar un motorcito de 120mA tenés un consumo de corriente de 120/2000 (mA). Eso es 0,06mA=60µA.

Cuando se trabaja en corte/saturación se considera una ganancia de 10 en el transistor para poder estar seguro de que el transistor sature (lo que "le sobre" en la base lo va a hacer caer tomando corriente que "tira" por el emisor). Eso es muchísimo menos grave que hacer que el transistor se quede en la zona activa sin llegar a saturar. Muy probablemente la ganancia será mayor, pero como no lo podés asegurar...


sento87 dijo:


> ...yo pondría el Relé es más polivalente, por si en un futuro se quiere poner un ventilador de más potencia u otra cosa que no sea un ventilador...


Buena idea. Sólo te limitan el consumo y el costo. Un relé es mucho más caro que un transistorcito (digamos $5 contra $0,50) y consume 20-60mA extras. Si eso no es importante, a buscar el relé. Y los tiempos de conmutación también pueden ser un factor de problemas. En un ventilador no vas a tener mucho drama, pero en otras aplicaciones... El transistor conmuta en micro o nanosegundos, mientras el relé anda por los milisegundos. Es mucho más lento.

Saludos


----------



## mcrven (Abr 3, 2010)

ithaca23 dijo:


> Bien, vamos a las cuentas
> 
> 10 V = - (2.8 + 1.9 + 4.7) * I donde I = 10 V / 9.4 K --> *I = 1.06 mA*
> 
> ...



R3 * I = 5 V

En el nodo R2,R3 tendrás 5 V; en el nodo R1,R2 habrán 7V.

Siguelo y suerte...


----------



## sento87 (Abr 3, 2010)

Muy interesante sinceramente cacho, estoy empezando ahora a entender "un poco" los transistores... me cuesta bastante cogerles el punto...
Cuando hablas de que uno tiene una ganancia de 200 y otro de 10.
Quieres decir que el de 200 está en conducción y el de 10 en "Corte/saturación"?

Un saludo!


----------



## Cacho (Abr 3, 2010)

Claro, uno estará trabajando en la zona activa (o eso se espera...) y el otro en corte/saturación.
*Este tema* puede serte de ayuda. Por el mensaje 180 se habal de transistores, pero te recomiendo leer desde el principio si aparece algo que no entiendas.

Saludos


----------



## sento87 (Abr 3, 2010)

Muchas gracias!


----------



## ithaca23 (Abr 3, 2010)

Bueno, me alegro que este post le haya servido a alguien más. Lei lo de los transistores en el link que pusiste Cahco, pero sigo confundido con ellos, seguramente porque tengo sueño, mañana volveré a leer 

Saludos !


----------



## sento87 (Abr 4, 2010)

Es que hay que reconocer que no son fáciles de entender los cabr..


----------



## jgamcas (Abr 30, 2010)

saludos...aprobecho esta oportunida para consultar  un tema relacionado con cotrol de temp con termocupla es el siguiente:
estor  realizando  un proyecto con una termoclupa  el cual  necesito mantener  una temperatura  digamos 190o (o mas aprx,)  constante  .  la  fuente de calor  es una lampara incandecente. actualmente lo  controlo manual mente con un cotrol variable y un triac ,  la  idea es que cuando la temp aumente  o disminuya  el  cicuito modifique el valor de puerta  del  triac reduciendo y  aumentando  cuado  sea  requerido , para sensar la temp uso  un tester diguital conectado  a  la termocupla  si tienen alguna idea  se lo agradesco.


----------

